# HOW BIG ARE YOUR ARMS??



## Dan1234

*HOW BIG ARE YOUR ARMS??*​
Under 13 102.21%13-13.9 204.42%14-14.9 439.51%15-15.9 9721.46%16-16.9 11926.33%17-17.9 8017.70%18-18.9 5211.50%19-19.9 153.32%20-20.9 61.33%21+102.21%


----------



## Dan1234

Vote for the size of your tensed arm in inches

Also, what would you consider 'big arms'?


----------



## oj0

This thread is a bit 'Purple Aki' for my liking


----------



## Geonix

You need to know people's body fat percentage , weight and height really..

Big arms in my books anyone whos got under 12% bf and you clearly see straight away they're currently training without tensing and have over 16" arms but clearly 16" on 10 stone and 16 stone is going to have much more of a 'WOW' so debatable.


----------



## eezy1

15.5 tensed

6`2 and about 14 stone`ish


----------



## Fatstuff

my arms 30 inches

.......long


----------



## Suprakill4

16 inches at 15 stone and around 15% bodyfat.


----------



## Barbell mafia

18.5 inches cold


----------



## bmc

If you mean biceps

17.5 inches 16st 3, 5ft 11, bodyfat-don't know but you can pinch an inch lol


----------



## Al n

**** I thought I was OK but the poll just shot me down in flames.

14.5 last tim I measured them, theres no fat on my arms at all though.

I see 16 plus as big and something I aim for.


----------



## spike1

fatmanstan! said:


> my arms 30 inches
> 
> .......long


have you ever made a serious post ?


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Just over 16" - 13st 9, 5'11, around 12% bf.


----------



## eezy1

Al n said:


> **** I thought I was OK but the poll just shot me down in flames.
> 
> 14.5 last tim I measured them, theres no fat on my arms at all though.
> 
> I see 16 plus as big and something I aim for.


samehere no fat on my arms. build those tri`s up mate


----------



## Al n

I missed the ''long'' and just thought damn he's got big arms.


----------



## bmc

spike1 said:


> have you ever made a serious post ?


Tbf he answered the question


----------



## Dan1234

fatmanstan! said:


> my arms 30 inches
> 
> .......long


I am very sorry... shouldn't have assumed that you wouldn't understand i was referring to the circumference af your arm, as opposed to the length (a measurement i've never heard anyone ask for or show much interest in)

Having said this, everyone else seemed to get it


----------



## Conscript

18.0, 6'4, 238lbs (lost 10lb last week!!)


----------



## Matt 1

not as big as my cock, I hope this helps


----------



## Dan1234

bmc said:


> If you mean biceps
> 
> 17.5 inches 16st 3, 5ft 11, bodyfat-don't know but you can pinch an inch lol


I meant the limb that comes off your upper body that has both a bicep and tricep on it, usually referred to as an arm. If, however, you'd prefer to call it a bicep, that's fine by me


----------



## Raptor

17" 6 foot 15st 7


----------



## synthasize

16" at around 13% 5ft10


----------



## bmc

Dan1234 said:


> I am very sorry... shouldn't have assumed that you wouldn't understand i was referring to the circumference af your arm, as opposed to the length (a measurement i've never heard anyone ask for or show much interest in)
> 
> Having said this, everyone else seemed to get it


Got to disagree arm length always comes up in the ufc/as in reach

But I had an idea what you mean it's just banter mate


----------



## Clubber Lang

18 and 3/4"


----------



## pipebomb

16.5" bf approx 9.5% Hight 5ft 6" 10st 10lbs


----------



## BlitzAcez

kieren1234 said:


> 16 inches at 15 stone and around 15% bodyfat.


I always think you look alot smaller in that avy, put another one up to show your greatness. haha.


----------



## dru0111

16" 6'3'' 14st

bodyfat?


----------



## Shaun Mikdee

just over the 16.5 mark, 5"10 14st 2 around 15% bf


----------



## F.M.J

16" at 6'4" tall, 14.4 stone at 15% bodyfat... I'd consider anything 18"+ big when around 10% bodyfat, because an 18" fat arm looks sh!t.


----------



## Suprakill4

BlitzAcez said:


> I always think you look alot smaller in that avy, put another one up to show your greatness. haha.


Thanks mate! lol. Dont have another, and i aint taking one with how fat i am at the minute lol.


----------



## pirus

16.8 inches, im 91kg and 180cm. Training hard to get over 18 inches!


----------



## Soul keeper

18 inches at 5ft 10 and 15st 6.


----------



## lobo

All i know is i have 18 inch guns ,and my arms aint fat so im not even bothering with the bodyfat bit 6 ft and 100-10 kgs depending on time of year currently 105kg


----------



## Dan1234

> Got to disagree arm length always comes up in the ufc/as in reach
> 
> But I had an idea what you mean it's just banter mate


fair play, just trying to be a smart ****  ha


----------



## Si Train

Just over 14 inches at 5'7" and 74.5 Kg. Not sure of bodyfat, would guess at around 15%?


----------



## GMme

18.5 5.11 97kg around 20% bf i think but no fat on arms


----------



## xpower

17.75 @ the mom.

around 15-18% BF


----------



## Milky

Bodyfat around 75% as l am part Walrus...


----------



## gooner fc

16.7 inc at 5.9ft tall weight 16.5st


----------



## MrWibble

From reading a few of these I feel mine are a lot bigger than I thought

Biceps:

16 inches flexed, 20yrs old, 6ft and 13stone


----------



## Big Kris

Currently they are 15" im 6ft and just over 14 stone

I have never been able to get them to 16" even when im on gear no matter how i train them


----------



## pabz

20"+ , 23 stone im getting bigger and stronger by the day, i will post sum pics up soon... btw im 22 years old 6ft...


----------



## fishro

Big Kris said:


> Currently they are 15" im 6ft and just over 14 stone
> 
> I have never been able to get them to 16" even when im on gear no matter how i train them


try not training them .. (radical eh?) but i put half inch since xmas .. NOT training them


----------



## Big Kris

fishro said:


> try not training them .. (radical eh?) but i put half inch since xmas .. NOT training them


Over the last few months I have been training my triceps more as they arnt as good as they once were but will leave biceps out and see what results I get



pabz said:


> 20"+ , 23 stone im getting bigger and stronger by the day, i will post sum pics up soon... btw im 22 years old 6ft...


What are you taking you must be a beast of a man haha


----------



## huge monguss

16" - 13st 11, 5'9, around 14% bf. And would consider 19" arms big


----------



## spike1

Big Kris said:


> Currently they are 15" im 6ft and just over 14 stone
> 
> I have never been able to get them to 16" even when im on gear no matter how i train them


look alot bigger, was you bigger in avvi ? or just a good pic ?

my arms a basicly same size and i could never get a pic that good


----------



## BIG BUCK

i consider anything over 18s to be big, but i have to say 18 inch biceps on a 6 foot plus guy looks so much better than these small guys with big bi's, the lenght of the bicep is nearly double on 6ft+ guys, and much harder to achieve, see Clubber langs pics if you wanna see good long 19 inch bi's

mine are 17.5 at 6foot 4 no fat on my arms.


----------



## Acee

18'' untensed, 18% bf, 201 lb, 47yr old, no fat on arms at all


----------



## Geonix

7.5"

Opps wrong thread LOL


----------



## Milky

Mine are not only huge there fu*ing AWESOME !!!!


----------



## DiamondDixie

25" arms and can bicep curl 4kg for 8 reps and that's not arched back thats completly straight pretty impressive eh??


----------



## Milky

DiamondDixie said:


> 25" arms and can bicep curl 4kg for 8 reps and that's not arched back thats completly straight pretty impressive eh??


Your my new hero....


----------



## DiamondDixie

DiamondDixie said:


> 25" arms and can bicep curl 4kg for 8 reps and that's not arched back thats completly straight pretty impressive eh??





gemilky69 said:


> Your my new hero....


Aw thanks milky, I knew putting in the hard work someone would be proud of me one day, I liked to wear a small string vest listening to rocky while doing concerntration curls


----------



## paul81

typical response for every bloke is to add an extra 3 inches


----------



## MRSTRONG

17 .

but does arm size really mean anything ??

surely how much a man can press over his head is the measure of a real man .


----------



## Milky

DiamondDixie said:


> Aw thanks milky, I knew putting in the hard work someone would be proud of me one day, I liked to wear a small string vest listening to rocky while doing concerntration curls


I will put my fave cd on for you ...


----------



## paul81

uhan said:


> 17 .
> 
> but does arm size really mean anything ??
> 
> surely how much a man can press over his head is the measure of a real man .


nope, cock push ups..... god bless the pick of destiny :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

paul81 said:


> nope, cock push ups..... god bless the pick of destiny :lol:


lol


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

26 inches

47% bodyfat


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

Acee said:


> 18'' untensed, *18% bf*, 201 lb, 47yr old, *no fat on arms at all*


 hmm of course not


----------



## Bulk2010

bigger than ma fingers, and smaller than ma legs


----------



## Royston

1st post and wow, surprised myself there...

Just over 15inches, tensed, 5'7", 12st 4lb, 12%bodyfat.


----------



## Double J

Royston said:


> 1st post and wow, surprised myself there...
> 
> Just over 15inches, tensed, 5'7", 12st 4lb, 12%bodyfat.


Your arms look bigger than that in your avi to be fair...........


----------



## quinn85

Mine are both a fraction under 17 inches, couldn't bring myself to lie and actually click on 17.

Height/weight 6'2/230lbs.

As for what i class as big, anything bigger than mine really.


----------



## chris l

15 3/4ish, 14%BF and 5ft 9, like a few have said before mine are now at sticking point, will not training them really help?


----------



## progress 25

mine are 16flexed im 72kg and 173cm i dont no my body % , what i want is 17's! with a nice bit of VAINAGE! ha anythin 17+ i think is big


----------



## BigAggs

16" at 5'7" and 185lbs


----------



## Barker

14 and a half i think, i have tiny arms i hate them  just wont grow!

Lets do a chest one then i can feel better about myself


----------



## Fleg

Tad over 17" at 6ft4, 252lb!


----------



## BigRichG

18" at 6ft2 21 years old and 218lb, not sure on the bodyfat but thats me in my avi


----------



## massive bastard

16" at 5ft8 14st 9lb 8oz


----------



## eezy1

this big


----------



## Dazza

Not big enough.


----------



## billy2011

13 1/2 inch (yes the inch is highly important to me), 5"11, 155 pounds


----------



## cantcatchme92

not very big at the moment i can tell you that for sure lol


----------



## customfitness

About 18.5 inch with about 10-12% BF

The truth is an 18 inch arm on a ripped, well balanced body can look pretty huge...


----------



## 24hourbulk

16.5' , 5'7 n bf ermm maybe 15-18% ....  want 20's


----------



## Barker

24hourbulk said:


> 16.5' , 5'7 n bf ermm maybe 15-18% ....  want 20's


I want 16's!


----------



## young-pup

17", 15 stone, 12%bf, been back training for 5 months after a year off!


----------



## Tassotti

young-pup said:


> View attachment 58833
> 
> 
> 17", 15 stone, 12%bf, been back training for 5 months after a year off!


How many times did you drop the tape measure taking that pic?


----------



## RyanH

16" 5 ft 5 and 57% BF


----------



## Barker

RyanH said:


> 16" 5 ft 5 and 57% BF


Srs?


----------



## paul81

Barker said:


> Srs?


the guy created a thread asking if you could drink steroids.... so im guessing hes not being serious :blink:


----------



## cantcatchme92

REALLY BIG.

I MEAN, MASSIVE!

PROBABLY THE BIGGEST ON THIS BOARD.

SUE ME.


----------



## beefpotato

15.2 flexed. 11 stone, 5ft5, fairly lean


----------



## Aggression

young-pup said:


> View attachment 58833
> 
> 
> 17", 15 stone, 12%bf, been back training for 5 months after a year off!


Dude, that tuft under arm is nearly 17"


----------



## Aggression

+0.5" compared to 6 weeks ago


----------



## BigBarnBoy

18.5", 17 stone, 5ft 11..bodyfat not quite as low as id like lol


----------



## Aggression

Aggression said:


> +0.5" compared to 6 weeks ago


Errrm, now +1.0" compared to 7 weeks ago :whistling:


----------



## michael2516

17.5" 6ft3 248lbs

But I think they look tiny, maybe my tape measure is wrong lol


----------



## Dan1234

Aggression said:


> Errrm, now +1.0" compared to 7 weeks ago :whistling:


how?!


----------



## MRSTRONG

michael2516 said:


> 17.5" 6ft3 248lbs
> 
> But I think they look tiny, maybe my tape measure is wrong lol


you got gyno m8 ?


----------



## huge monguss

cantcatchme92 said:


> REALLY BIG.
> 
> I MEAN, MASSIVE!
> 
> PROBABLY THE BIGGEST ON THIS BOARD.
> 
> SUE ME.


I will see you in court on monday and I hope you have a good solicitor!


----------



## Gator

15.5" 5'9 12st

not sure on body fat


----------



## fullyloaded

19" And I think my arms are pathetic want another 4" on them!


----------



## jonny1990

14" and im around 10.5 stone, you can pinch a inch on my body fat aswell. anyone give me any good body fat calcs?


----------



## Skull

which arm? one is 1/2" bigger than the other:confused1:


----------



## adii-taff

13inch. 10stone. 63kg. 5ft 7. not sure about body fat but i aint got no fat on arms. lol


----------



## The L Man

TINY like spaghetti.  Has always been the bain of my life!!


----------



## shaunmac

Mine are about 15-15.5 inches, 6ft, 13st 3lb, about 12% bf I think.


----------



## Milky

Getting bigger by the week and l fu**ng LOVE IT !!


----------



## Tof10

17 6/8s cold

5'9 205lbs

9% bf


----------



## smithy26

14% bf ish ...... 13 st 2....5ft 8 ....... 18" after workout


----------



## Mr.Reiny

My right arm is 17.2 and my left arm is 16.7 cold at 180cm (5'11 I think), 200lbs (90kg) with abs. Very little fat on my arms. Fat % should be around 12-13.


----------



## BoxerJay

Well mine are 15.5. I don't consider them that big since i am 6ft 5 and my arms are rather long, on someone 5ft 6 or something with shorter arms they would seem huge.


----------



## scotlandsfinest

14.6" cold, im 5ft 4" and 9 stone 10lbs.


----------



## Srobbo18

Mine have gone to 15.5 from 16 now I have dropped some bf but I get more noticed now


----------



## Big-Mac

17" cold @ 6"3 16st 12lbs bf 15%. I'd consider 18" arms with bf under 16% very big.


----------



## Bolino

16.5" cold @ 6ft, 15st 6lbs with no fat on my arms. Id like to get to 18" within the next 12months.


----------



## MF88

Mine have finally grown past 14.5, I'm at 15.25 at the minute, 13st 8lbs natty. Need to get up to around 15st before I start being happy, and at least 17 inch arms.


----------



## loganator

pabz said:


> 20"+ , 23 stone im getting bigger and stronger by the day, i will post sum pics up soon... btw im 22 years old 6ft...


pics when?


----------



## anabolik

MF88 said:


> Need to get up to around 15st before I start being happy, and at least 17 inch arms.


lol if only it was that simple :sad:


----------



## MF88

anabolik said:


> lol if only it was that simple :sad:


I know mate, I was getting disheartened at 14.5 inches cuz it was like that for so long, only really started seeing growth since I changed my routine. Looking at your pic you must be up to at least 16 inches though? The missus keeps saying how big my arms are now but I honestly don't see it. I mean, I see an improvement from when I first started, but I don't think they're big at all. In some ways it's the best way, means I won't be happy so I can keep striving to improve.


----------



## anabolik

MF88 said:


> I know mate, I was getting disheartened at 14.5 inches cuz it was like that for so long, only really started seeing growth since I changed my routine. Looking at your pic you must be up to at least 16 inches though? The missus keeps saying how big my arms are now but I honestly don't see it. I mean, I see an improvement from when I first started, but I don't think they're big at all. In some ways it's the best way, means I won't be happy so I can keep striving to improve.


My arms have been 15" for about a year mate  but last time I measured them was a couple months ago before I started my cut. I almost don't want to measure them now incase I get depressed again lol

I keep saying to myself when I get to 16" arms I'll be happy, but even that seems like an impossible task...I'm going for broke now going to do a big bulk and make the b4stards grow!

Yea girls always say how big my arms are and I don't see it at all. I still feel like the skinny little boy I started out as.


----------



## MF88

anabolik said:


> My arms have been 15" for about a year mate  but last time I measured them was a couple months ago before I started my cut. I almost don't want to measure them now incase I get depressed again lol
> 
> I keep saying to myself when I get to 16" arms I'll be happy, but even that seems like an impossible task...I'm going for broke now going to do a big bulk and make the b4stards grow!
> 
> Yea girls always say how big my arms are and I don't see it at all. I still feel like the skinny little boy I started out as.


Your bi's are longer than mine, I've basically got a flat part just above the inside of the elbow so yours look bigger. Any tips to grow the length of them?


----------



## anabolik

MF88 said:


> Your bi's are longer than mine, I've basically got a flat part just above the inside of the elbow so yours look bigger. Any tips to grow the length of them?


Well I am a short**** so that helps make them look bigger than they are haha

There's nothing you can do about the length of them I'm afraid mate it's genetics. I suppose I'm fortunate to have low insertion points so even when my bis are fully flexed there is only about half an inch between the bottom of the biceps and my forearm.

Just concentrate on getting them bigger, no point stressing about things you can't change


----------



## MF88

anabolik said:


> Well I am a short**** so that helps make them look bigger than they are haha
> 
> There's nothing you can do about the length of them I'm afraid mate it's genetics. I suppose I'm fortunate to have low insertion points so even when my bis are fully flexed there is only about half an inch between the bottom of the biceps and my forearm.
> 
> Just concentrate on getting them bigger, no point stressing about things you can't change


Ah right, I'm 6 foot 2 so just look like a lanky streak of p1ss. Not as much as I used to though. Damn, was hoping I could lengthen them. Have to go for implants haha.


----------



## dipdabs

50inches


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Kaywoodham said:


> 50inches


Synthol? Just one arm? Im intrigued


----------



## Guest

My right is 17 1/4 and my left is just over 16.5

My body is horribly imbalanced.

That's @ 94kg.

Sadly they're dwarfed by my back/chest thickness


----------



## ws0158

18'' cold flexed, just over 19 when pumped, 5'10, about 14-15% bodyfat


----------



## gavzilla

17.5 natural but they grow to 18. 5 when on the gear.


----------



## monkfish

gavzilla said:


> 17.5 natural but they grow to 18. 5 when on the gear.


Ha ha. How can you class yourself as natty when you've taken gear ?


----------



## liam0810

monkfish said:


> Ha ha. How can you class yourself as natty when you've taken gear ?


Why not? I'm on 3G of test a week but as I see it, test is naturally produced in the body, therefore I'm a natty!


----------



## mattiasl

39 cm = 15.35 inches


----------



## IronPhil

16" fatcep for me :thumbup:


----------



## marknorthumbria

19 on cycle


----------



## marknorthumbria

I'dike to point out I'm a walking pair of biceps,


----------



## C.Hill

Way too small


----------



## gavzilla

been off gear for a long time mate


----------



## Natty.Solider

not big enough. 17.25 cold but long as **** so look ****. half decent when pumped, if i do bi and tri theyll grow to about 18.5 maybe abit north.


----------



## monkfish

gavzilla said:


> been off gear for a long time mate


Fair enough, I thought you meant between cycles.


----------



## monkfish

liam0810 said:


> Why not? I'm on 3G of test a week but as I see it, test is naturally produced in the body, therefore I'm a natty!


Yeah, ok mate !! Ha ha.


----------



## biglbs

22.5 pumped,but lean would be 21(well it was anyhow)realy want 25 tbh,time will tell


----------



## Skinniman

17" Arms cold, 5FT 8" - 13st 9lbs - 15% bf approx - Natty, Just notice a strech mark on my bi..... grrr not noticed that before grrrrr


----------



## dipdabs

I'm gna measure mine in a minute! Lol


----------



## Cutandjacked

Some rugby players have like 20" arms though, but its not like ripped muscle. Would like to see a pic of the guys with 20" arms!


----------



## xpower

Not very


----------



## reza85

17.5 and 17-left 5.8 94kg 15% body fat

Cant wait till next year when they will be 18


----------



## MattGriff

Cutandjacked said:


> Some rugby players have like 20" arms though, but its not like ripped muscle. Would like to see a pic of the guys with 20" arms!


Mine are over 20 inches

And here is a pic of them (sort of)


----------



## biglbs

MattGriff said:


> Mine are over 20 inches
> 
> And here is a pic of them (sort of)
> 
> View attachment 104503


You will pose!


----------



## biglbs

Why the fook does this thread keep bumping itself up,,,,,mmmmm,,,,this your work @Milky


----------



## Hartman

18in.... im 17st, want them bigger!


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Mine are just over 17.5" cold at 16st.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

19.5 cold.

6'2 263 lbs as of this morning

Back on the gear


----------



## jayDP

oj0 said:


> This thread is a bit 'Purple Aki' for my liking


I seen him at probation a few weeks ago ha


----------



## pooky

20+ is the aim


----------



## xpower

Still feckin tiny 

After a good while with bicep tendon issues

I'm finally training them properly again.

High reps (20 reps first set)

17.5" lol


----------



## hongman

Feck it - nothing to be ashamed of right?

13"

5'3

Guessing 12% bf?

9st 8lbs

4 months ago I was

10.5"

5'3

Feck knows bf but prob same-ish

8st - 8.5st (varied)



I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll never have "big guns" - tbf its not the look I am going for anyway - wanna keep that bf down and keep definition!

If I ever reach 14 I'll be happy.


----------



## barsnack

dutch_scott said:


> Back to 20" at around 8% body fat


what were they before you went on that cutting diet, at start of the show you done??


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott said:


> About 20-21 they stay there most of the time mate


I have read or heard you have always had impressive arms mate TBH...


----------



## jake87

about 18.25 at 6'1/15stone/11% bf


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott said:


> Only thing I have got!
> 
> Sadly I hammered em young and as a bum faced teen they'd grown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess as I brought other bits up they kinda grew ish but tbh they havnt really changed


Too harsh on yourself mate :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980

dutch_scott said:


> Only thing I have got!
> 
> Sadly I hammered em young and as a bum faced teen they'd grown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess as I brought other bits up they kinda grew ish but tbh they havnt really changed


Pretty impressive at 18!


----------



## ClarkyBoy

16.5", 6ft tall, just hit 100kg.

To me as I was epically skinny before I started lifting I don't think of my arms as big, far from it in fact. Also think it has something to do with me having long arms, that skews my perception


----------



## jonesboy

16 and a half inches at the moment after a lay off due to injury but normally around the 17 mark, stats are 5ft 6" tall at 80kgs.

If you have low body fat and arms over 16" then that is what I call big no matter what height you are. Saying that though if you take them 16" arms and put them on a small guy then they look 18". It's not how big they measure but how big they look and if they look 18" and only measure 15" then good for you.


----------



## IronPhil

Just reached 17" after alot of trying!

Still reckon they look small on my 6'3" frame though, makes me think the efforts not worth it!


----------



## biglbs

Lost 32 lbs but nothing off arms 21" cold,off cycle too.


----------



## Magnum26

Last time I measured them was about 13.5" flexed I'm working towards my goal of 20" arms.

6ft, 13 stone 3lbs.


----------



## Laurieloz

21" now, but they are out of proportion to the rest of me. I'm 48 and still trying to cling onto my youth!


----------



## Guest

Synthol doesn't count !


----------



## bigtoe900

Am 18.5 cold, dont have an arm day. Just throw a few curls in,I find good heavy compound exercizes gives them a good enough workout


----------



## fullyloaded

Last time I measured they were 19.5inch about a year ago natty................. And now?










Maybe 19.6?


----------



## ClarkyBoy

fullyloaded said:


> Last time I measured they were 19.5inch about a year ago natty................. And now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 19.6?


#CannonShow


----------



## Fatstuff

Mine are tiny, haven't grown for about a year! It's like everything else is growing round them !!!!!


----------



## Fitness4Life

15 inches at 11.5 stone about 12% BF.


----------



## GShock

17.5 cold can begin to see a vain so not a lot of fat, intact I'm using the vain as a guide to how I'm doing :lol:


----------



## Polfa

19" and the funny thing is i never wanted big arms they just seem to grow on their own


----------



## vetran

they used to be 10" untill someone called me a skinny tw*t so i sorted myself out


----------



## Bull Terrier

vetran said:


> they used to be 10" untill someone called me a skinny tw*t so i sorted myself out


Feck me 10" only?? I thought that I had the smallest arms on uk-m prior to training - when I was 18 I used to have 10 3/4 inch arms..


----------



## xpower

managed to get an extra wee bit on them now.

17.75"

slowly getting their


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> managed to get an extra wee bit on them now.
> 
> 17.75"
> 
> slowly getting their


  :thumb:


----------



## Quinn92

Not big enough by a long shot


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> 17 .
> 
> but does arm size really mean anything ??
> 
> surely how much a man can press over his head is the measure of a real man .


Overhead is overrated, everyone knows its all about the deadlift and stones.


----------



## ryda

Dunno what size but from pics they look big enough, in mirrors they look small :-/


----------



## hometrainer

not as big as i want them to be


----------



## lotus

17.5 now just over 18 with a pump , only a short **** at 5,7 so makes them look slightly more reasonable


----------



## murphy2010

only 15.5 atm 

I want it up to 16-17 by the time I go to spain in September


----------



## Therealbigbear

6ft 1 310lb 10% or just under bf

23 inch cold


----------



## Kung fu guy

5"4 and warm at just under 17 so for my hight don't look that bad but would love to hit 18's and maybe I'd be happy lol


----------



## hongman

Kung fu guy said:


> 5"4 and warm at just under 17 so for my hight don't look that bad but would love to hit 18's and maybe I'd be happy lol


That's pretty good for your height, I'm only 5'3 myself so I can appreciate it haha


----------



## xpower

a 17 on a 5foot 2 person will look pretty hench IMO


----------



## Geonix

17" cold 5"10 175lb @ sub 10%


----------



## RichieG87

18.5Inch Cold tensed, 5FT 11, Around 15st 6lb, bf 11%


----------



## Goose

20.5" cold @ 6ft, 18st , 17% BF


----------



## Delboy GLA

murphy2010 said:


> only 15.5 atm
> 
> I want it up to 16-17 by the time I go to spain in September


Same as mine, feels gay on 5ft 11.

I want 17s or 18s ultimately my plan was 16 by the end of the year.


----------



## murphy2010

Delboy GLA said:


> Same as mine, feels gay on 5ft 11.
> 
> I want 17s or 18s ultimately my plan was 16 by the end of the year.


im just over 16" now


----------



## biglbs

Arms holding well through fatloss still 21 cold,at 6'5",348lb getting thinner

EDIT..Now 340 and pumped in avi to 22" lol


----------



## Geonix

17" cold, not sure pumped, heres a picture from recently after a cutting period whilst pumped.


----------



## kefka

Right now I dont even want to measure after my 6 month break aha.


----------



## Rick89

19 inches cold but pretty fat and watery ( probs around 18-20%)

dont really train them though so not bad considering, starting training them now though so would like 20's in leaner shape

there gorilla arms so they would still look skinny at 22inch :-(


----------



## Rick89

biglbs said:


> Arms holding well through fatloss still 21 cold,at 6'5",348lb getting thinner
> 
> EDIT..Now 340 and pumped in avi to 22" lol


beast !!!!


----------



## Mjc1

18" limp


----------



## Mjc1

Geonix said:


> 17" cold, not sure pumped, heres a picture from recently after a cutting period whilst pumped.
> 
> View attachment 127735


STOP POLICE!!! HANDS UP!!!

only jokin they look a big 17"s to me pal


----------



## eezy1

not big enough


----------



## PRL

20" unassisted.

Made it to 21" a few years back.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

I voted 18- 18.9 but actually im probably closer to 19. the big difference is am about 12%bf atm too so its a solid 19 not a fat blubbery one.

my boss who is 25 stone brags on his 22" arms but at the end of the day he has a body fat percent of about 40% lol


----------



## CPsteve

Last time I measured 16" at 12st 10lb somewhere between 10-15% body fat I think and 5'6.5" tall


----------



## Raw meat 1984

19", 5ft 9in, 18-20% bf at a guess.

arms have grown more since really trying to progress my tri's.


----------



## BodyEnergy

20.1 inches tensed.


----------

